# Rant - Best Product for xyz colour threads



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Just wanted to rant a little at all the threads that seem to be created on a daily basis of oh ive just brought a nardo grey audi a5, whats the best wax for this colour! or best glaze, or best sealant!

Just grinds my gears a little as really and honestly, use any decent wax/glaze/sealant etc from any decent brand and nobody will be able to tell what product you used.

Im sure some will agree and im sure many will disagree, but im of the mind that a true polish to remove defects is the best shine/reflection your going to get. Yes some product may fill swirls better, giving a better look, but it doesnt mean any product is best for a certain colour.

All this "warm glow" from a carnauba and "wet look depth" from some other product I find is rubbish, ive never seen a warm or wet look. Correct your paint properly and it will look wet.

The pic at the bottom look nice and "wet", its just corrected paint, it looked exactly the same with SNH ontop.

Ok rant over.

Ps - maybe there should be a sticky for "best" product for said colour, listing main groups of colours and products.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

You need Best of Show for that colour. It will bring a wet glow to the paint. :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

You realise this is off topic? 

So by this token, if you have a new car, cover it in hot pink spangles wax


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

While we are here, what's the best wax for my white car?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Personally, I think it's just a way to show off that they've got a new car.

As if the fact that it's a Merc/BMW/Audi makes any difference to the paintwork.....


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

rf860 said:


> Personally, I think it's just a way to show off that they've got a new car.
> 
> As if the fact that it's a Merc/BMW/Audi makes any difference to the paintwork.....


Oh yea I forgot that, the manufacturer of the colour must be known too, like the make of paint makes a difference!

Lol I expected nothing less with the replies, but yea I posted in off topic as its a rant and didnt want to create a flame war.


----------



## Robw210 (May 2, 2013)

Oh dear I do apologise for posting one of ' those ' posts .
I was just after the opinions of pro,s , what they would use on this colour .
It's a 16 year old Jaguar , and I know there are far better cars on this forum . Not trying to big up at all .

I thought this forum was all about asking for advice if needed


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Robw210 said:


> Oh dear I do apologise for posting one of ' those ' posts .
> I was just after the opinions of pro,s , what they would use on this colour .
> It's a 16 year old Jaguar , and I know there are far better cars on this forum . Not trying to big up at all .
> 
> I thought this forum was all about asking for advice if needed


It is buddy. :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Robw210 said:


> Oh dear I do apologise for posting one of ' those ' posts .
> I was just after the opinions of pro,s , what they would use on this colour .
> It's a 16 year old Jaguar , and I know there are far better cars on this forum . Not trying to big up at all .
> 
> I thought this forum was all about asking for advice if needed


I was referring to new cars.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> While we are here, what's the best wax for my white car?


Hot pink :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Csb...


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Scrim-1- said:


> While we are here, what's the best wax for my white car?


You want to use a sealant it will give a crisper finish apposed to a warm one


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

rf860 said:


> Personally, I think it's just a way to show off that they've got a new car.
> 
> As if the fact that it's a Merc/BMW/Audi makes any difference to the paintwork.....


I'd tend to agree here!

Isn't there a thread going with which waxes/sealants for which colour? If there isn't then there probably should be!


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Imo paints can be VERY different not necessarily colour specific much more manufacturer and some products do work better on different paint types. So it can be valid question as too can be finish as you can achieve different gloss, glow just terms used to describe how the chosen lsp is affecting the way you are viewing the paint. But all that said as we all know its in the prep, but i dont see this as an invalid question.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Waqasr I agree, as soon as I see one of these threads I just move on, :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

realist said:


> Waqasr I agree, as soon as I see one of these threads I just move on, :thumb:


Maybe that's what he should do if he doesn't want to see it ...

Different waxes and sealants do look different though


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Robw210 said:


> Oh dear I do apologise for posting one of ' those ' posts .
> I was just after the opinions of pro,s , what they would use on this colour .
> It's a 16 year old Jaguar , and I know there are far better cars on this forum . Not trying to big up at all .
> 
> I thought this forum was all about asking for advice if needed


Please dont take it personally, i dont mean to attack any specific person...just this type of question gets old is all, ofcourse this is the best forum for detailing advice.

But just to support my view of all waxes/sealants look the same ill just leave this here..


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It's weird because some of them do look different and that's even with a phone camera not being as clear as a natural eye &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols. You do really a massive percentage of this forum will have no real desire or knowledge on how to correct paint safely nor correctly... so what about those people? 

You're nuts if you don't think there's a difference between a wax and a sealant for example. Or a rough hybrid vs a heavy carnauba wax. Like 476s vs BOS for eg.


----------



## Robw210 (May 2, 2013)

Everyone will have their own opinion on what products are best or not . And I agree there will be a difference in paint quality from different manufacturers, hard or soft etc . 
A ouple of people have said that different products work better on specific colours . Certain manufacturers are making specific waxes for specific dark colours or are they just telling fibs just to sell the product .
so what would benifit me ?, a cheap as you like wax from Halfords or a top notch wax from say Swissvax ?.
It's a minefield out there , so many products and the pro,s on here , the guys who do this for a living , and show us their stunning work know the answers .
which is what I was after when I asked the question on another thread .
I have corrected the paint on my xk to a level that I'm happy with , but for a ' detailing novice ' , where do I go from this point ?.
Everyone having an opinion is a good thing .


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

waqasr said:


> Please dont take it personally, i dont mean to attack any specific person...just this type of question gets old is all, ofcourse this is the best forum for detailing advice.
> 
> But just to support my view of all waxes/sealants look the same ill just leave this here..


you did see the results of that test, as i recall BOS won 
there were more people who chose there favorite looking LSP, then those who couldnt see any difference.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

check out post 24 :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=326238&page=3


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

wagasr You must read post 47 :doublesho who would of believed it

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=326238&page=5


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

my question is this:
How likely would it be that let's say fifty different suppliers can purchase god knows how many different ingredients from potentially dozens of different sources and mix these varied ingredients in countless variable quantities and temperatures and all produce the exact same product that leaves the exact same finish?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> wagasr You must read post 47 :doublesho who would of believed it
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=326238&page=5


Honestly, that was such a long time ago, I believe i was just caught up in all the hype, i brought snh so was desperate to see a difference. Looking back at it, because i do still use 845 and snh, there is no real difference I can see now.

I appreciate there is probably a difference if they were on the same panel, viewed at the same angle under same light right next to each other. But from one car to another it wouldnt make a difference. I highly doubt anyone could tell a car was wearing a coat of swissvax or a coat of 845.

However that isnt the point im trying to make. The point im making is a "the best wax for said colour". A decent wax will look the same on any colour.

Also on the thread I linked, read the comments of the people that were actually there, they couldnt see a difference. 9 of the 20 couldnt see any difference.



Kimo said:


> It's weird because some of them do look different and that's even with a phone camera not being as clear as a natural eye ��


...Seriously?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

waqasr said:


> Honestly, that was such a long time ago, I believe i was just caught up in all the hype, i brought snh so was desperate to see a difference. Looking back at it, because i do still use 845 and snh, there is no real difference I can see now.
> 
> I appreciate there is probably a difference if they were on the same panel, viewed at the same angle under same light right next to each other. But from one car to another it wouldnt make a difference. I highly doubt anyone could tell a car was wearing a coat of swissvax or a coat of 845.
> 
> ...


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

waqasr said:


> Honestly, that was such a long time ago, I believe i was just caught up in all the hype, i brought snh so was desperate to see a difference. Looking back at it, because i do still use 845 and snh, there is no real difference I can see now.
> 
> I appreciate there is probably a difference if they were on the same panel, viewed at the same angle under same light right next to each other. But from one car to another it wouldnt make a difference. I highly doubt anyone could tell a car was wearing a coat of swissvax or a coat of 845.
> 
> ...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I like vaseline.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Does the thread you linked not defeat your argument though?

That cars the same colour, surely in your world they should all be different???

Then you would see a difference

Flol at not seeing the difference between swissvax and Colin's shyte tho


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought the point of a forum was to ask advice and give advice?

Not be a jumped up prick who sees his **** over seeing a repetitive thread?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Here we go again.. :buffer:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Luke M said:


> my question is this:
> How likely would it be that let's say fifty different suppliers can purchase god knows how many different ingredients from potentially dozens of different sources and mix these varied ingredients in countless variable quantities and temperatures and all produce the exact same product that leaves the exact same finish?


You can't. Hence why you take a lot of waxes with a pinch of salt. It doesn't mean they're all the same. In the last 2 or 3 years can any company have moved wax on that much? They have niches but they haven't changed the game like some have in the past.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> I like vaseline.


Yeah but for what ?

Pledge I tell you it's all about the pledge spray on wipe off


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Dougnorwich said:


> Yeah but for what ?
> 
> Pledge I tell you it's all about the pledge spray on wipe off


Many, many things. Including adding shine to a car :thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Glad there isnt only me thinking this.

Yes when I first started detailing I did believe when a wax said its better on dark or light coloured cars and this will add more flake pop, wet look, warm look etc but after watching the junkman2000 video it made total sense and didn't believe it anymore. Not going to go into a rant about it. Polish is what removes swirls, scratches and makes the paint shine. Wax, coating or sealant protects the paint nothing more.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> I like vaseline.


This bloke also likes Vaseline.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Glad there isnt only me thinking this.
> 
> Yes when I first started detailing I did believe when a wax said its better on dark or light coloured cars and this will add more flake pop, wet look, warm look etc but after watching the junkman2000 video it made total sense and didn't believe it anymore. Not going to go into a rant about it. Polish is what removes swirls, scratches and makes the paint shine. Wax, coating or sealant protects the paint nothing more.


you do realise the sealant he use's in that link isn't a sealant but an AIO.:wall:.
:lol::lol::lol:. Its not all about the method, you need product understanding as well


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Junkman talking junk as usual


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

What I use on a white car is totally different to what I use on a black car, because I try to achieve a different outcome. 

If you think products don't have an effect on the final look, then time to hang up the gear...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

waqasr said:


> Oh yea I forgot that, the manufacturer of the colour must be known too, like the make of paint makes a difference!
> 
> Lol I expected nothing less with the replies, but yea I posted in off topic as its a rant and didnt want to create a flame war.


So you think a rock hard Audi is going to behave the same as a butter soft Nissan?

Would you recommend the same LSP for both? I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I was sceptical of all this "warm glow" and "wet look" bobbins until I actually noticed it for myself.

A lot of this detailing stuff is "Emperors new clothes", but there is often a grain of truth behind it.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Let's just rewind I never said made a comment about the products he used in that video. :lol: I was agreeing with what he was saying. And yes I did realise it was a AIO product that's why I never mentioned again I was agreeing with what he was saying.



cheekymonkey said:


> you do realise the sealant he use's in that link isn't a sealant but an AIO.:wall:.
> :lol::lol::lol:. Its not all about the method, you need product understanding as well


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Let's just rewind I never said made a comment about the products he used in that video.  I was agreeing with what he was saying. And yes I did realise it was a AIO product that's why I never mentioned again I was agreeing with what he was saying.


Junkman has a onesided view on a lot of things, i think the example of product knowledge was meant to say not to trust everything you hear from him.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I disagree with OP- machining does make the biggest difference but there are still gains to be had....:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Let's just rewind I never said made a comment about the products he used in that video. :lol: I was agreeing with what he was saying. And yes I did realise it was a AIO product that's why I never mentioned again I was agreeing with what he was saying.


never said you did, the point i am making is your putting junkman up on a pedestal, yet when it comes to the product he is using he classed a AIO as a sealant :wall:. 
Thats probably the reason he says it all in the prep, if he used products to do the job they were meant for, maybe he would then see the difference a true LSP can make to the finish:thumb:


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

What better way to complain about new threads than making one of your own.


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

This has been a really good read, I've laughed my backside off and also in now more confused than ever on what's good for my car... I do know that I need a lot of money 💰😁


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

martin.breslin said:


> This has been a really good read, I've laughed my backside off and also in now more confused than ever on what's good for my car... I do know that I need a lot of money 💰😁


what car you got and what colour?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Glad there isnt only me thinking this.
> 
> Yes when I first started detailing I did believe when a wax said its better on dark or light coloured cars and this will add more flake pop, wet look, warm look etc but after watching the junkman2000 video it made total sense and didn't believe it anymore. Not going to go into a rant about it. Polish is what removes swirls, scratches and makes the paint shine. Wax, coating or sealant protects the paint nothing more.


Shh, if you mention his name in a thread you end up with with miserable antipodians turn up :lol:



cheekymonkey said:


> you do realise the sealant he use's in that link isn't a sealant but an AIO.:wall:.
> :lol::lol::lol:. Its not all about the method, you need product understanding as well


Please dont correct him on whats right, we'll end up with a thread full of ropey lady boys :thumb:



rottenapple said:


> Junkman has a onesided view on a lot of things, i think the example of product knowledge was meant to say not to trust everything you hear from him.


and considers anyone with a different view point to his a 'hater' and becomes quite abusive, yet never gets a warning.



cheekymonkey said:


> what car you got and what colour?


start a new thread :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I do understand the OPs original intent, its an internet thing where people find it easier to start a.new thread rather than searching and adding to an existing thread.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Alex L said:


> I do understand the OPs original intent, its an internet thing where people find it easier to start a.new thread rather than searching and adding to an existing thread.


True Alex, but reading old threads on here can be confusing, depends what the "in lsp" was at the time the thread was opened. 6 months ago everyone was raving how good fusso is, now don't here much about it.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ill be honest, Ive got 5 tins of LSP and I get that they are different in terms of ease of use and beading but I would never know what wax is on the car if someone else put it on for me.

They all look the same lol


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> what car you got and what colour?


I have a very swirled/mistreated '10 civic in Milano red 😞


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

martin.breslin said:


> I have a very swirled/mistreated '10 civic in Milano red 😞


will you be machine polishing it or by hand


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

I would like to buy a das and source a spare panel to practice. I do know its the least cutting polishes to use though.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

try 50 cal glaze or AF ultra glaze, both great filler glazes, while you practice on the panel


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

Cheers for that! I've just ordered all their "mini" kits as a late birthday treat and I've had 3 people sing 50cal's praises so I thought why not 😁


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

its a great product


----------

